# Do I need to use a booster?



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

If I use an LRP sphere with a 13.5 or 17.5 and a 1 cell lipo? Thanks.


----------



## MomentumRacing (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, you do have to run one.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

MomentumRacing said:


> Yes, you do have to run one.


What does the booster do? I ran a 1 cell in my legend a few weeks ago and didn't have any problems. I was using an LRP Sphere and a Novak 13.5 SS.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

wurthusa said:


> What does the booster do? I ran a 1 cell in my legend a few weeks ago and didn't have any problems. I was using an LRP Sphere and a Novak 13.5 SS.


Whether or not you need to run a Booster or receiver pack often depends on your servo and receiver's ability to run well on low voltage. All of Novak's escs are designed to opertate on 1S or 4 NiMH, but some other electronics (servo/receiver) were not designed for such low voltage.

Our SmartBoost module boosts the voltage to your other electronics plus it features a 1S lipo cut-off circuit.


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

NovakTwo said:


> Whether or not you need to run a Booster or receiver pack often depends on your servo and receiver's ability to run well on low voltage. All of Novak's escs are designed to opertate on 1S or 4 NiMH, but some other electronics (servo/receiver) were not designed for such low voltage.
> 
> Our SmartBoost module boosts the voltage to your other electronics plus it features a 1S lipo cut-off circuit.


Thanks for the info. Looks like something I better go ahead and get. Right now my receiver and servo are pretty low grade so I doubt they're pulling much power but as I upgrade, it will be nice to know there won't be any issues.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

A LRP speed control will run fine for a few minutes without a booster or rx pack. When the battery hits a certain voltage, the esc will "engage" the lipo cut-off. Some LRP's shut the motor down, some just reduce power to the motor. Running a booster or rx pack allows you to shut off the esc switch which shuts off the lipo-cut off in the esc.

It was kinda funny...when we first ran 1 cell, there were 4 of us, 2 tekins, 1 lrp, 1 novak. The lrp and tekin guys had 5 laps on the novak guy because the novak guys car was traction rolling. At 3:30 into the run the lrp and tekin guys slowed down 2 tenths a lap. The novak guy made 5 laps up and won the heat. lol. We were running rx packs but didn't know to turn off the esc switch, that fixed the tekins and lrp.

I don't know if you would notice 2 tenths in a legend.


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2009)

How serious are you in your racing endeavors ? 

In your servo specs...Notice the transit times and torgue ratings on most servos are rated a either 4.8 volts or 6.0 volts. Using less than suggested results in lessened performance from any servo. 

IMO The best solution would be to use some type of receiver pack (Nimh, Fe LiPo). Booster is just "stealing" a little juice from you ESC and motor, a little that could the difference between a win and ?....


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

That's something that I was concerned about when switching to the booster, but I didn't notice any difference in feel and the lap times were the same through the run. I just wanted to clean up some wiring and the booster accomplished that.


----------



## Spoolin4 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm using a JR RS300 receiver, JR Z590M servo, Tekin RS pro, and 25c lipo. Need a receiver pack?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

1 cell with a Tekin will need a receiver pack.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Are any of you running our SmartBoost sucessfully (or not) with Tekin 203?


----------



## cri74 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Tekin 17.5 sk mod hotwire*

Does anyone have a good setup for SK mod 17.5 Novak w/ a Tekin Pro esc. Our track is kinda like Martinsville.


----------

